
Video Game Consoles Up 26%; iPhone Killing Portable Gaming Devices - kimboslice
http://ryanspoon.com/blog/2008/11/13/video-game-consoles-up-26-iphone-killing-portable-gaming-devices/
======
procrastitron
"However, portable gaming consoles (like the PSP and Nintendo DS) fell 14%.
This clearly is an outcome of devices like the iPhone which are now full
gaming systems in their own right"

This is not clear at all. The blog author is simply asserting it without
providing any supporting evidence.

~~~
alecco
Because there isn't. There are 40M PSP, in spite of being _4 years old_ there
were 193k sold in October. Nintendo DS 84M and almost 500k sold last month.
There are only 13M iPhones so far, and it is an order of magnitude away from
any significant real share for mobile phones sales. And never mind the _apples
and oranges_ pathetic comparison.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PlayStation_Portable>
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nintendo_DS>
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPhone>

[http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20081114-october-npd-
sa...](http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20081114-october-npd-sales-the-
console-market-is-all-about-pricing.html)

------
alecco
Hi Kimboslice/Ryan Spoon.

It seems you submit every entry from your blog, and IMHO there's nothing wrong
with that, but you have to admit it, you rarely get votes. Maybe it would be
more successful if you change a bit your strategy looking for _higher quality_
posts with more information and analysis and less opinion, in _less_ posts.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=kimboslice>

My $.02

------
iron_ball
Alternate possibility: current handheld game console generation is mature.
Everyone who wants a DS or PSP has one.

~~~
kqr2
Also, the author doesn't look at actual portable game (software) sales.

------
sachinag
Console gaming died because you can play little games in your DVD menus.

The iPhone is not killing portable gaming devices. My God, look at Monster
Hunter in Japan. It's a lack of good software.

